# Panels - One Piece?



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Well I managed to run into something this weekend and damaged both the front and side of my 25rss camper. Question is the front and side panel (the one with the bike door on it) each one whole piece or are they divided into smaller ones? I assume the front is one piece but not sure about the side. The bike door has to be replaced as well. Luckily no interior damage.

I am taking it in on Thursday for an estimate for repairs..Bummer!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear that








Best I can tell, mine are one piece. If they weren't you would be able to see a seam in the fiberglass I would think.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Thought I would add some pictures of my stupidity. Hope this works


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ouch!!!









I hate to ask, but what attacked your trailer??


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Your photos are pretty small, but I can certainly tell that your poor Outback has suffered badly









An RV dealership with a body shop should be able to repair something like this without having to replace the entire panel...that would just be wrong.

Please please let us know what you find out tomorrow...


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

This is what happens when you get to close to a pole at the Tulsa turnpike booth. The pole was harder than my camper... I had to get way over to get change - apparently I got too far over!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sorry about the damage. Guess in hindsight they could have just kept the change. Hope you have insurance that will take care of the damage for you.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

I know you are probably looking for answers - and I don't have any, BUT I did want to say *OUCH! * I feel for you, and hope that Dawn is right that just a little body work is all it will take. No interior damage is a blessing. And thanks for reminding all of us about those nasty Toll Booth Camper Biters!









*Heidi*


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

vikecowboy said:


> This is what happens when you get to close to a pole at the Tulsa turnpike booth. The pole was harder than my camper... I had to get way over to get change - apparently I got too far over!


Sorry to hear about your mishap. I too dread the toll booths.

Here in Florida we have something called a SunPass. You buy a transducer and then go online to add monies to the account.

There are special lanes at the toll booths just for SunPass holders. Just slow down to 25mph, and keep on trucking! The transducer pays the toll electronically.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

3LEES said:


> This is what happens when you get to close to a pole at the Tulsa turnpike booth. The pole was harder than my camper... I had to get way over to get change - apparently I got too far over!


Sorry to hear about your mishap. I too dread the toll booths.

Here in Florida we have something called a SunPass. You buy a transducer and then go online to add monies to the account.

There are special lanes at the toll booths just for SunPass holders. Just slow down to 25mph, and keep on trucking! The transducer pays the toll electronically.
[/quote]
Dan,
I was thinking the same thing. He got bitten while getting change at the toll that you stop for. We are still going 25mph







if we get bitten!


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I am trying to decide if I want to just have it patched or replace the whole side panel. I have insurance so I only pay the deductible.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

vikecowboy said:


> I am trying to decide if I want to just have it patched or replace the whole side panel. I have insurance so I only pay the deductible.










Bummer...That looks *painful*, but on the bright side







thank goodness your insurance will cover it. Now you just have to cough up that darn deductible


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

vikecowboy said:


> I am trying to decide if I want to just have it patched or replace the whole side panel. I have insurance so I only pay the deductible.


I'd be concerned about replacing the side panel. That would essentially be taking apart and rebuilding the trailer I would think.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I had issues on the rear of my Outback they were able to add another skin layer and repaint. If you are in doubt talk to an RV body shop and get some advice.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Finally got the Outback fixed. Took it to RV Renovators in Mesa, AZ. They did the patch and did a good job so I would recommend them.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

vikecowboy said:


> Finally got the Outback fixed. Took it to RV Renovators in Mesa, AZ. They did the patch and did a good job so I would recommend them.


I'm glad to hear you were able to get it fixed, and all before camping season this year!








Hope this season is more trouble free for you!!!


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Well we managed to lock ourselves out our first trip this year - it has got to be down hill from here on out!

Thanks


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

vikecowboy said:


> Well we managed to lock ourselves out our first trip this year - it has got to be down hill from here on out!
> 
> Thanks


Ahh, well that explains the post on the phone number for the door locks.









Maybe the next trip will be the "start" of the better luck!


----------

